# A note to spammers, liars, kids and "special people".



## Bob Hubbard

If you SPAM us, you will be banned.
Be sneaky, be subtle, be conniving.
We will find you, block you, ban you.
Get creative, be obvious, be funny, be obscene.
It doesn't matter.
You and your crap will be banned, blocked, deleted and flushed like crap deserves.

If you lie in your registration, if you think we don't check, if you think we will won't find out, 
We will. And your access will be cut short until you comply with our clearly posted rules.
If we believe you are lying about this, you will not be allowed back until you confirm your identity to our satisfaction.
And, we will find you.

If you are a kid who is under 16 years of age, log out and don't come back until you're 16th birthday. If you've lied, we will find you out sooner or later, and we will block you. We will also contact your ISP, your local police and possibly even your mommy and daddy. We have over 50 cops on this board, at least a half dozed FBI and I won't even get in to the others. So, it's not "if", but "when".

And if you're one of the "special people" who think that all those rules don't apply to you, who are used to walking into a room and having 20+ acolytes bow as you walk by, who thinks that a black belt, some stripes and a couple pieces of paper make you on par with the Pharaoh's....think again. If you're one of those people who think that a 6 figure income makes you special,  that having the hard decision of which Benz to drive today is yours, if your suit costs more than what I pay annually for this server, and you think that makes you better than I or my staff or any of our other members....think again.

We're all mortals here, and we are all equals.
This is a friendly site, this is a serious site, this is a fun site, and this is a passionate site, and I and my staff intend to see it stay that way.

Thank you, Good Evening.

You may now resume the beatings.
:asian:





The preceding rant was brought to you by the Letters K, and the question Why and the number Bleen.


----------



## tellner

_Mano blanco_, Bob. _Mano blanco_. 

Don't get your hands dirty with this sort of thing. Just offer Letters of Marque and Reprisal against violators with a special badge/icon thingie for MTers who come back with both ears and the tail.

irate2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I've considered it, but the spec-ops team told me the official uniform wasn't cool enough.


----------



## Cruentus

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've considered it, but the spec-ops team told me the official uniform wasn't cool enough.



Just don't wear that crappy digi-cammo... looks good in garrison, but that is about it. 

What brought this on, if I may ask? Basically, just let me know when you want to dispatch the hit squad, and I'm on it! :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Short version, dealing with some sneak-spammers, kids and whatnot on all the forums, and 1 foul mouthed "do you know who I am!" butt munch....figured I'd be nice and give fair warning to any other roaches in the woodwork before I let the wookies rip off some arms.


----------



## arnisador

Cruentus said:


> Just don't wear that crappy digi-cammo... looks good in garrison, but that is about it.



It _does _look cool!



Bob Hubbard said:


> 1 foul mouthed "do you know who I am!" butt munch



Eh, I'm guessing I know who this is...sheesh!


----------



## Cruentus

arnisador said:


> Eh, I'm guessing I know who this is...sheesh!



PM me... I have no idea!


----------



## exile

Are we talking about something, um, connected by nomenclature to a 'rare and bizarre syndrome, most often associated with the exclamation of obscene words or socially inappropriate and derogatory remarks", by any chance? :wink1:


----------



## terryl965

exile said:


> Are we talking about something, um, connected by nomenclature to a 'rare and bizarre syndrome, most often associated with the exclamation of obscene words or socially inappropriate and derogatory remarks", by any chance? :wink1:


 

Yes we are


----------



## CoryKS

So would this be a bad time to talk to you about an opportunity in timeshares?  Canadian meds?  Enlargers?  I'll just come back on my 15th birthday, mkay?.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Not who I was refering to.


----------



## exile

Bob Hubbard said:


> Not who I was refering to.



Well, now I'm well and truly baffled....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We've been dealing with more and more people who are registering simply to send mass PM's of spam, or post infomercials, or otherwise push their products. Legitimate advertisers are welcome to contact us for our rates which are fair and affordable. We're not going to be as nice as we have been and move these 1-shot wonders to the ad areas.

We've caught a number of kids lying about their age or theoretically intellegent adults who are "missing" the registration requirements, some of whom get quite entertainingly obscene when called on it. In the mix of problem people over the last bit have been a couple folks who attempted to intimidate me by name dropping and dangling the money carrot as well as just insult and intimidate me. For those trying to guess, the persons in question do not have an active MT account.

So, since these are ongoing issues (we get a few of each every week), honor said "give em fair notice, then give em the cold steel."


----------



## Tames D

Is this about me? Do you know who my dad is?


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> We've been dealing with more and more people who are registering simply to send mass PM's of spam, or post infomercials, or otherwise push their products. Legitimate advertisers are welcome to contact us for our rates which are fair and affordable. We're not going to be as nice as we have been and move these 1-shot wonders to the ad areas.
> 
> We've caught a number of kids lying about their age or theoretically intellegent adults who are "missing" the registration requirements, some of whom get quite entertainingly obscene when called on it. In the mix of problem people over the last bit have been a couple folks who attempted to intimidate me by name dropping and dangling the money carrot as well as just insult and intimidate me. For those trying to guess, the persons in question do not have an active MT account.
> 
> So, since these are ongoing issues (we get a few of each every week), honor said "give em fair notice, then give em the cold steel."


It's not just here...

I've noted an increase in spamming on at least one other message forum...  They just deal less kindly with them there.


----------



## Cruentus

With so many spammers, there is nothing but tension on the forum. And that is why I think that you should try my new stress relieving product...

http://www.buyextenze.com/?a=ajwassoc&c=0

:lol:


----------



## exile

Cruentus said:


> With so many spammers, there is nothing but tension on the forum. And that is why I think that you should try my new stress relieving product...
> 
> http://www.buyextenze.com/?a=ajwassoc&c=0
> 
> :lol:



I mean, just look at the 'Instant Results' you get...and what the photo there doesn't tell you is that he was just working the front in a 7-11 and she just happened to stop in to get some change for the bus approximately eleven seconds before that picture was snapped! Instant results, forsooth!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

jks9199 said:


> It's not just here...
> 
> I've noted an increase in spamming on at least one other message forum...  They just deal less kindly with them there.


hmm....
add spammed item to filters
ban losers who spam
send TOS notices to their ISP's and webhosts



I'm at a loss as to what else we can do.
Maybe I should modify the rules to allow in-depth public ridiculing of spammers and spammed products....but that does just give them free publicity.
But....it does seem like it would be fun.....heh.


----------



## Catalyst

Bob,
You probably don't hear it enough, but *THANKS*.
Because of your efforts and the staff's efforts in dealing with this kind of nonsense, it makes this forum an enjoyable experience for the rest of us.


----------



## Tez3

Catalyst said:


> Bob,
> You probably don't hear it enough, but *THANKS*.
> Because of your efforts and the staff's efforts in dealing with this kind of nonsense, it makes this forum an enjoyable experience for the rest of us.


 
I second that vote of thanks!


----------



## Drac

Catalyst said:


> Bob,
> You probably don't hear it enough, but *THANKS*.
> Because of your efforts and the staff's efforts in dealing with this kind of nonsense, it makes this forum an enjoyable experience for the rest of us.


 


Tez3 said:


> I second that vote of thanks!


 
What they said.....


----------



## Tez3

An army colonel was trying to give a colleague of mine the 'don't you know who I am' stuff a while back. "Sir" he replied back to the blustering soldier "I think you are confusing your rank with my authority"


----------



## BrandiJo

lol, nice Bob. I am sorry you get so much crap to deal with but MT is awesome because of it so please keep it up, you and your staff are amazing


----------



## morph4me

Its unanimous, Thank you Bob and mods :asian:


----------



## Carol

Tez3 said:


> An army colonel was trying to give a colleague of mine the 'don't you know who I am' stuff a while back. "Sir" he replied back to the blustering soldier "I think you are confusing your rank with my authority"



*LMAO!!  *Nice one!  I have to remember that!


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> hmm....
> add spammed item to filters
> ban losers who spam
> send TOS notices to their ISP's and webhosts
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what else we can do.
> Maybe I should modify the rules to allow in-depth public ridiculing of spammers and spammed products....but that does just give them free publicity.
> But....it does seem like it would be fun.....heh.


That's what happens at that other site I mentioned...  They have a special folder for the "special children."  Trolls and such have their posts moved there, where they get subjected to lots and lots of special attention, without bothering others.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If it's the one I'm thinking of I tend to like the idea. Just wish they'd delete the stuff hotlinked to MT and my clients (which they don't seem inclined to do).

I'm thinking of sending in the Fast Action Response Team to tackle the spammers.


----------



## MBuzzy

I'd be happy to be a member of the FART


----------



## Cruentus

MBuzzy said:


> I'd be happy to be a member of the FART



"Brown team, meet me at the extract point!" yells captain RedEye. :rofl:


----------



## diamondbar1971

yes i do, and he is not getting his cape back.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien

We all appreciate what you guys are doing.  This is a great forum - no need for garbage here.

Thanks,
Tom


----------

